# Finishing Cherry



## coffeehound (May 23, 2012)

This is my first attempt at using cherry and "not" staining it. Rather, letting it "age" naturally. I have just finished a small keepsake box as a wedding gift. After reading several articles about leaving it in the sun, I am doing just that. I read one post, I believe, that 8 hours in the sun equals 1 year of aging. My question: When should I apply a finishing coat of lacquer? Before it starts to turn darker? Or after? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

I read on a woodworking site post several months ago that it didn't matter. It would seem to me direct sun light on a finish could be asking for trouble. I usually do all of my sanding/hand planing then tan it for about 16 hrs. It does not become too dark but it will, over the years turn into that color we all cherish.
Finsh a test piece and tan to see what happens. With bare would and outside I would think high humidity could be a concern, e.g., grain raising a warping.
Let us know how you do it and the results.


----------



## coffeehound (May 23, 2012)

Thanks. I am a bit nervous about leaving the top and bottom to the keepsake box outside in the direct sun. But, I want to try and achieve the natural finish I have seen with other's projects. So, I may make another one for the gift I need. Stain it and keep the first one natural.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi from southern Ontario I don't like to see stains on any wood that has a great colour and grain just finish with a good finish and let the finish darken it. Just my 2 cents worth.
Happy wood working Andy


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree, maybe a slight darkening just so it's not so light at first, but I would hate to see cherry stained. Just put it in the sun for a day and that will get it going pretty quick. I'm no expert, that's just my limited experience.


----------



## coffeehound (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. The keepsake box has been out in the sun for parts of 2 days so far and I can see the darkening already.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

If you have a scrap, put it out with part of it covered and you'll realize the huge difference it makes. It's just cool to see in my opinion.


----------

